# Army's new sub-gun



## Gunz (Apr 28, 2019)

Meet the Army's new submachine gun


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 28, 2019)

If we had to have one....this one is a good choice.


----------



## Gunz (Apr 28, 2019)

@Kraut783 It's almost as cool as your 300 Blackout.


----------



## Kraut783 (Apr 28, 2019)

...well, I wouldn't go that far


----------



## “The Old Man” (Apr 28, 2019)

For some reason I still prefer a 5.56 PDW. Tried the MP5SD years ago. This is a very capable LOOKING weapon. I guess time will tell. That reminds me. I have delay rollers to replace in my c93.


----------



## Gunz (May 1, 2019)

Kraut783 said:


> ...well, I wouldn't go that far



Okay. But if I had that AR 300 Blackout, I would be checking my coolness with it in the mirror.😎


----------



## Devildoc (May 1, 2019)

I like it.  I _really_ like the HK MP7, but I wouldn't turn it down.


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 1, 2019)

Anything HK


----------



## Kraut783 (May 29, 2019)

Looks good!


----------



## “The Old Man” (May 29, 2019)

Wish we would have had these! Had to lug a full A1 around in a vehicle on a dash mount. For some stupid reason we couldn't procure the mp5.


----------

